

One of Apple’s Best Ideas Ever — Made Worse - Gmo
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/30/one-of-apples-best-ideas-ever-made-worse/

======
Rust
I just received my retina MBP, and it's magnet is actually substantially
stronger than the one in my old MBP. I do hate the "T" design, though.

